
I'm working on a podcast about the history of Frank Herbert's Dune - AndrewLiptak
https://andrewliptak.substack.com/p/announcing-new-worlds-the-story-of
======
eliotpeper
This sounds awesome.

~~~
AndrewLiptak
Thanks! It's been fun to dive into the history of how the entire thing came
together.

